# Describe your favorite movie to make it sound terrible



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 11, 2020)

Rules are self-explanatory. Then the next poster has to guess what movie it is.
(Here's an easy one)
A boy runs away from home after being framed for his father's death. He is later adopted by a gay couple, and his childhood sweetheart finds him years later, and tells him that his uncle took over his dad's job and things fell apart. The boy, now an adult, runs home and kicks his uncle's ass and they all lived happily ever after.


----------

